# Will the Piaggio MP3 be called an MP3 in Canada?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

What's in a name?
It's highly possible that Piaggio may change the name to something else for Canada and the U.S.

Is the name MP3 important to you?

Dave 

reference site for what the hell is a Piaggio MP3 anyways:

http://www.mp3.piaggio.com/index_eng.html


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't see why they'd have to change it. It's just a title. 

There's already a Mazda MP3:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There's also the rather lame Pontiac _*Torrent*_:


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

dolawren said:


> What's in a name?
> It's highly possible that Piaggio may change the name to something else for Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Is the name MP3 important to you?
> ...


Why would they change it for Canada and U.S.? Does the rest of the world not have MP3s? Or are we just just too dumb to make sense of more than one thing with the same name?


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

I am surpised that no one has tried to copyright "MP3", like Bell trying to own "The Net". I remember a time that if you asked your buddy how big his hard drive was, you'd get beat up. Nowadays, people use the word "google" with a straight face, in serious conversations.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Vexel said:


> I don't see why they'd have to change it. It's just a title.
> 
> There's already a Mazda MP3:


There WAS a Mazda MP3, it has since been discontinued. I think it was only available for a year, not even sure if it made it to Canada. I've never seen one on the streets. It was also just a name extension to the sport version of the Protoge.

I was on a ride a few weeks ago that met up at Vespa Markham, Bryan the owner mentioned how one of the riders had already put a deposit down for the MP3, no mention of a name change. I was shocked that it made it past Transport Canada.
I also think he mentioned that Maurie will probably have one at the Motorcycle show next weekend.


----------

